# Trying to find Russels trip to italy



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi we are heading for lake garda on 1 july and i am sure i have seen Russels route on here somewhere. I cannot find it
I have got a route from Mappy . com but it seems a long way round.it takes us thro belgium holland luxemburg and germany.
travelling in Aututrail Cheyenne 632.

any suggestions please


Regards
Dave P


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

Sorry I didn't notice your post before 

Have a wander around the :: Touring Italy :: forum, where Russell posts a lot.

From memory, I think that's pretty much the 'no tolls' route he takes, which we will be following this summer (times are hard  :wink: )

If you use :: ViaMichelin :: to plot your route, you can get quickest, shortest, etc etc., and the cost of tolls on the route is listed (you used to be able to change your vehicle somewhere, although I haven't found it since they updated their website).

Happy hunting! If I come across his route, I'll post back here :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda route*

Hi

Not sure which route you want really I have tried several....

Toll free I guess...

Calais - Lille - Belgium - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz (France) then a choice

a) pay tolls and take the A4 to Strasbourg and then the A35 from Strasbourg to Basle and the Swiss border

b) toll free - from Metz, head for Metx Est, then Chateau Salins and Phalsbourg. On to the motorway for one junction and leave at Saverne, head for Molsheim and Obernai, then the A35 south again.

c) toll free - from Metz, A31 to Nancy, then Charmes, Epinal, Bussang and follow signs to Mulhouse and Basle.

Note, on the French signs, Basle is written as BALE.

If you are happy to pay tolls, you can go from Calais to Reims, then the A4 to Strasbourg, but dig deep, very deep....

Enjoy your trip and please let us have up to date fuel prices on your return, more over for Luxembourg.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Gerald and Russell,
I thought you would come to my rescue


Regards
Dave P


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Moved it to "Italy touring" with the other route info.

Gerald


----------

